# large dogs



## cascosmom (Nov 3, 2009)

I wanted to get some opinions on allowing your dogs around larger dogs. In my neighborhood we have a lot of dogs - all sizes from 4 lbs to over 100 lbs. Most of the neighbors allow their dogs to play with the dogs regardless of the sizes. I do not feel comfortable allowing Casey and Cosmo around large dogs. Cosmo did have a german shephard come after him one day and ever since then he gets nervous around larger dogs. The owner of the shephard claims the dog was friendly and only wanted to play - Cosmo and I were VERY afraid. To add to the situation I have always had a fear of large dogs so I think Casey and Cosmo may pick up on that. In my opinion there is no need for Casey and Cosmo to be with larger dogs; a large dog could hurt them without ever intending to. I actually had a neighbor tell me the other night that it is a shame the way I am treating my dogs as they will never get over their fear if I don't let them play. This neighbors puppy is probably about 75 lbs and is very friendly and playful, jumps on people and dogs, etc. I have no problem if I am being overprotective however if I am doing something that is not in the best interest of Casey and Cosmo I need to know that. I would really appreciate your advice, opinions, help, etc.
Thanks - Carol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't think you are over protective at all!! It sounds like your instincts are right on ... The heck with what your neighbor says about her German Shepherd. I feel the same as you and unless I knew the dog very, very, very well and had personal experience with its temperament I would not let mine near the larger dogs. What is the point, really. What do they get out of it. Your two have each other to play with. Why in the world do they "need" to play with a large dog. Nooooo way!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think you're being overprotective at all. I own 3 little guys
and one 110 lb. black lab. I NEVER let them play together because
Max (my lab) definitely does not realize how large he is. He is a 
great dog and definitely likes the little guys, but his idea 
of playing is to jump around and I'm worried that he will jump right
onto one of his brothers. I don't think any of them are missing
anything by not playing together. My 3 little guys have each other
and we had larger dogs when Max was younger that he played 
with. Now he just has to be content with playing with humans. 

I would definitely not worry about anyone else's opinions... you do
what you think is right.... and I think you're absolutely right keeping
your little guys separate from larger dogs.

Debbie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My step son's german shepherd and rottweiller are the sweetest ,most playful puppies,big puppies at over 55 pounds each and growing. I don't let them play w/ my fluffs either,just too much of a size difference to take a chance. They do kinda hang out in the evenings( puppy sitting the grandpuppies because they were spayed this week) while I'm in the studio working. They all lay on their binkies and knaw on dental chewies...they tend to settle down in the evenings.I wouldn't leave them alone,they just get too rambunctious,all it takes is a tooth in a playful bite or a big dog falling on them and it's all over...
To a german shepherd,a malt is the size of his chew toy....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> I don't think you are over protective at all!! It sounds like your instincts are right on ... The heck with what your neighbor says about her German Shepherd. I feel the same as you and unless I knew the dog very, very, very well and had personal experience with its temperament I would not let mine near the larger dogs. What is the point, really. What do they get out of it. Your two have each other to play with. Why in the world do they "need" to play with a large dog. Nooooo way!


:goodpost:
I completely agree with Sher.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My granddogs, who Spookie adores, are the only big dogs she is allowed to play with. One is 45#, 12yo and thinks she is still a puppy. The other is13 yo, about 60#. The bigger one stole Spookies chewie one day and she wanted it back. Share is not in his vocabulary, and he put a scratch on her. For the 7 months they were together that was the only incident.

Any other big dogs around, I pick her up. I'm not afraid of them, but she thinks every body loves her and doesn't realize some may see her as a snack.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't allow my little ones to be around the big dogs. You could say I'm super paranoid about it & it wouldn't bother me at all. To me it's like letting a toddler out on a football field to play a game with the highschool football team. It only takes a second for a tragedy to happen so I'd much rather be called overprotective than careless.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo has a lot of dog friends that are much bigger than him but I don't let him play with them too much - a small bit of play on leads is okay though.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa's "boyfriend" is an 80 pound 9 year old black lab but they are only together when the black lab's mommy and I are both there to supervise. Even then if they start to play at all rough we stop it immediately. No way would I let them play together without both Sandi and I around to keep it under control, and no way would I let them be with any other larger dogs.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I think I have a different look on many on this subject. (Warning long)

Up until we got Max myself and husband and well since I was a child have always had German Shepherd. My dog's I prided on being very well trained and I am a responsible owner. My last German Shepherd is now just turned 13 (Oh and around 110 plus lbs) and this animal has he most incredible soul I am fortunate to own in all these year's.

He has taken on a big brother if not fatherly roll with Max. Max can jump on him rough house , now please keep in mind his is a 13 year old dog who is Alpha in the pack (We just lost his sister almost a year ago) and cant get around like he use to.

I would NEVER in my life except my dog's not to be trained to the best of mine and their ability. Yes, Max is cute and cuddly and I want to love on him but he always has no right to annoy and get away with behaviors that are unacceptable. 

I do expect within Max ability to behave and be trained as many little dog's get a bad rap for nippy, barking and well being spoiled. That is the owner's fault not the dog's.

I do supervise playtime when they are REALLY playing as a misplaced paw or jump can be a problem but this goes two ways on each dog. So I guess what I am stressing is train your dogs be in large or small but in the end you are the one in control of how they behave.

Max also walks daily but his evening daily walking partner is a 2 year old very well breed Siberian Husky male playing on being breed by his owner's in Nov they hope. She expects him to behave and trains as we walk and him and Max are great friend's. 

Next best friend of Max is my best friends German Shepherd Jade, a Female dog working on her schutzhund title. Once again owner handling dog and keeping it under control.

Max's Agi classes, well lets just go he is the tiniest! lol Not a issue ever also as once again all responsible owner's.

My point is I understand why a misplaced paw and such would worry you but mainly look at the owner of these big guy, who many times are much more tolerant then leads you to believe.

Would I take Max to a dog park and let him run around and play with any dog, no. But it is the same reason I don't allow my Shep's to do also the one by me many of the dog's are not well trained or know their recalls.

Sorry so long winded but I see this from both side many not training their little dogs as don't see as much as a need since so small, I really think no matter what size a well trained dog is a happy dog and owner.

To have fun for both sides you need to have two responsible owner's , once you have that the chances of any risk goes way down. It is our job to make sure safety is first always , but always think have you done your part also, I know I work very hard on having balanced dog's, just makes life easier.

Sorry so long winded, I just adore my big and little guys so much and want the best for both of them as you all do also 

Best of wishes!


----------

